# How to sit the canter?



## Astraeus

I used to have this problem too but how I think of it is that I want to sink into the saddle by imagining that my legs are long enough to touch the ground. And then I usually just consciously think of relaxing, especially my lower back and then letting my hips follow the motion. It takes awhile to get used to but I did a lot of sitting trot without stirrups and that really helped me follow the motion of the horse better.


----------



## TXhorseman

Bouncing out of the saddle during the canter is generally the result of tension in the rider. Try to relax and “flow” with the horse’s movements.

It is easiest to learn to balance and move with the horse at the walk. The problem is that it is so easy to stay on a horse that is walking that most people do not pay much attention to what is happening and what they are doing. 

If you want to improve your riding, try to really feel what is happening when your horse is walking. First, get some help from an observer who can give you feedback as to how you are sitting. Until we learn how sitting well should feel, we may deceive ourselves. 

As you learn to sit in relaxed balance at the walk, try to feel how your horse is balanced. Where is its center of balance? Where is your center of balance? Is your center over your horse’s center? Realize that the horse’s center is constantly changing, so you must remain relaxed and moving to keep your center over your horse’s center. When your horse canters, your movement must become much greater to follow your horse’s movement, so be sure you can do it well at the walk first.

Release any unnecessary tension in the muscles throughout your body. Think of balance and freedom of movement. Let gravity do its job and pull your center of gravity downward. This will make your seat very stable. Let the bones of your spine support your weight so your muscles can relax. Moving in relaxed balance at the walk should be a very pleasant feeling. This should, eventually, carry over to the canter.

When you do canter, try to keep this feeling of relaxation. Let your pelvis rock in movement with your horse’s back as your upper body balances above it. Keep the muscles of your arms relaxed, so the angle between your upper and lower arms can open and close and your hands can follow the motion of your horse’s head.

Any relaxation, balance, and stretching exercises you do when not riding can only help develop the freedom of your body to do this when riding.


----------



## lostastirrup

Sometimes dropping your stirrups helps. Imagine your body connected perpendicularly through your spine to your horse's. Let the small of your back bow with the motion and be sure your body moves with the horse forward and backward and not side to side. let your abdominal muscles relax and absorb the motion. Stretch your legs long and loose and 'lift' your hips lightly upwards. Your loose joints are going to turn your body into a spring that can easily adjust to the motion of the horse.


----------



## Gossalyn

I want to start by saying, all the advice in the world is not going to help you get there all the way... just ride ride ride ride ride... is really the answer.

i remember trying to relax but then still bouncing and i was relaxed but my hips didn't understand the rhythm enough yet to go with it.  which lead to a cycle of bouncing, tensing.. trying to relax.. bouncing. 

here are my tips though:
Sit on the pockets of your 'pants' (breeches don't have any, but whatever )

Think of your hips as a belly dancers hips and how loose they are. free up that section of your body and allow it to move with the horse.

If you are bouncing to much, try half-seating the canter (tip your body forward, butt out of the saddle and front parts on the saddle). I like doing this because you can get use to the motion of the horse, without absorbing all the impact. Once you can sit that and feel like you got the motion - you can slowly try start to reestablish you seat. This also gives your horse a break of you bouncing around 

I agree no stirrups helps because it's harder for you to bounce. just try not to grip either. 

But nothing will help you like riding, riding, riding. take all the advice in and keep persisting... it will get better naturally over time.


----------



## jaydee

Relax, sit deep by allowing your weight to go down into your heels rather than let it 'sit' on your stirrups
If you feel insecure use a neck strap to hold on too 
Try riding without stirrups or with a longer stirrup leather so you can't use the stirrup like a pedal
Really it just takes time and practice


----------



## jumperinjodhpurs

Over time cantering has become second nature to me. At first sitting the canter may be hard, but you will soon become better. My number one tip is to keep your heels down and squeeze your knees and thighs against the saddle for extra support. Think about sinking into the saddle and following the horses movements. This might not be very helpful  It also dosen't hurt to practice very often and spend time doing it alot. Hope this helped a little!


----------



## Rainbows

How I learned to sit to my Arabians canter, was I decided to ride him bareback. So I didn't rely on my weight on my stirrups. I actually really learned the rhythm of his canter that way, since I'm actually more connected to him. 

But just keep riding, ride and ride and ride. I'm sure you will get the hang of it :] We all bounced at one point


----------



## tinyliny

here is a tip that has helped me a lot, and in fact, just yesterday I was cantering a horse I am not familiar with in the arena and used this tip. I had not been doing much cantering, and almost none in an arena, on a circle. so, i was really having trouble sitting down INTO the canter.

so the tip is: learn to find the "down" beat of your horse's canter. this is the 3rd beat of the cycle, when his leading leg is landing, he is most in a downhill orientation and just about to lift into the pause where he has a moment of suspencion, before he starts the cylce all over again. if you can find this "down" beat, you want to really focus on going DOWN with your horse; down with your whole leg pushing down along the side of the horse, as if you are wanting to drag your feet along the ground, and DOWN with your pelvis and seat bone, into the saddle as it drops down.

the next beat the horse will lift you up as he lifts his front end, and all you have to do is allow him to lift you up, get ready , and go DOWN when he reaches that leading leg forward. so you get, 1, 2, down, pause . . 1,2, down . . 1, 2, down . . . 

this helped me so much to lock into the motion of the hrose. I could feel the difference, and my friend, watching, could see it.


----------



## LifeInTheIrons

When you are first learning to canter, the most important thing to remember is to not do too much. Cantering is not like trotting, where you're doing a lot with your seat and upper body due to having to post. Don't try too hard! A lot of the new riders at my barn who take lessons have the same problem, where they bounce, because they are trying to do way more than what's necessary. Just remember the basics that you've already been taught, which is to keep your heels down, hands quiet, head up, and sit up straight. Don't focus on trying to be completely still, because that will make you stiff. Let your hips roll a little bit with the canter, and learning to "sit more" will come with time.

About the leaning forward thing: I've been riding for 9 years and I still sometimes have trouble with leaning forward. Here's an exercise my trainer taught me: put your hair in a low ponytail so it sticks out under your helmet, and lean back, bring your elbows back, sit up straight, and lift your chin, pretending there is a weight on your ponytail. Hold that position for a while, but not so long that it becomes uncomfortable. It will feel weird at first, because you're so used to leaning forward, but it will help. Correcting the habit of leaning forward isn't so much about leaning back, it's mostly about sitting up straight. 

Good luck, and don't get discouraged! I promise, you WILL eventually have that "Aha!" moment where everything sinks in and you feel completely in harmony with the horse, and then you will love riding the canter.


----------

